# Disillusioned by reviews of my writing.



## Boofy (Dec 26, 2014)

^ The reviews were my own ;____;

So hello. I wanted some clarity on whether my writing was of an acceptable sort of quality and I have had many friends and family give it the once over. Every review but my own was brimming with positivity but I found nothing particularly useful or reassuring because my head insisted that people were just being nice because they liked me or at the very least, didn't want to offend me. I am very critical of my own work but not in a way that is entirely constructive. What I need is some helpful criticism and this seems like the sort of place I could find it. I'd also be interested in seeing the work of fellow enthusiasts and perhaps discussing writing and literature with you all. Apologies if this is a little formal, I am quite nervous. ^^ 

I'm Boofy, I like to read all sorts of things. My favourite author is Jon Ronson and my favourite book is 1984 (Perhaps an obvious choice). I also really enjoy video games and, though I am not particularly proficient, I draw in my spare time.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to WF Boofy 

I feel your pain, but luckily we have a whole collective of talented folks who are not only supportive, but honest too.

As a newb, you won't be able to start threads on the creative boards (aka post your own work), edit your signature, or upload an avatar until you have made the minimum ten post count. The best way to accumulate these post are to go take a look at what other have posted and give them a critique, as they're likely to remember and return the favor 

Another great place is the writer's lounge where we chill and play games and generally just goof off. You might not get any work done there but it's a great place to get to know everyone.

See you around!


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

That I have seen whilst browsing the forum! You all seem very accommodating. I look forward to posting more and becoming part of what appears to be such a tight knit community of like minded folk ^^


----------



## Deafmute (Dec 27, 2014)

welcome. If its any comfort I can assure you, being critical of your own work is half the battle. its when you think you crap gold that you have the longest way to go.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

Is that a Ghost in the Shell reference over what I presume is your face? Very pleased if so! Not, that is to say, because I can't see your face. I _mean_ to say that it's one of my favourite anime's. I also love the Mass Effect love in Nemesis' avatar. I can feel the tension building up as I decide my own for the future. /gulp

*THE SELF CONSTRUCTED PRESSURE IS REAL*

And I agree to some extent, though I think that chronic modesty on the verge of unceasing self deprecation is a little unhealthy. Can I call myself chronically modest without making that redundant? I don't know.

Hello anyway, deafmute ^^


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Boofy

I see that Nemesis gave you the run down on the ten post rule. So I'll just look around. You'll find a very supportive group of people here so maybe do a critique or two and get involved in discussions. There are all kinds of things to do here 

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

I find the prospect of critiquing somewhat daunting but I'll try to ease into it. Thanks so much for all the warm greetings ^^


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 27, 2014)

Boofy--the fact that you want honest feedback on your work says so much about the writer you will become...Feedback is the blood and guts of your growth as a writer--so, welcome to WF!! Feedback coming right up [lol]! This is a wonderful place to get everything you MUST have to grow as a writer, and I want that for you.I suspect you are very serious about your writing, so you are in the right place. You can join the writing discussions and talk over aspects of your writing that may be giving you a problem. There is the lounge for you to enjoy talking to and getting to know other members. Challenges are a great way to see how you measure up. Don't be shy to offer your comments on the work of our writers, we also love feedback [lol]. Jump right in and enjoy. I am looking forward to seeing you active on the boards. If I can assist, please let me know.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## TKent (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to WF Boofy! We are glad you are here and look forward to getting to know you and your writing better


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Ya Boofy,
welcome to the nuthouse.

Crits are difficult but they actually help both parties, it can be easier to spot good and bad points in someone else’s work and apply the lessons to your own.

There are some hard nosed individuals but most are respectful, posting does get easier as you learn the world does not end with a bad review.

Curry night Thursdays, bring your own beer
Good luck
Bazz


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello to you all! Apologies for the slow reply! I've had a bizarre sort of day ^^

Curry night? Bring my own beer? I really only drink things that are flavoured with cherry! Now cherry beer does sound good, but I am yet to find any. I do, however have a Christmas care package filled with cherry cider, cherry brandy, cherry liqueur and cherry sourz. Will any of those be sufficient or do I need to acquire a nose peg and a funnel?


----------



## aj47 (Dec 27, 2014)

Like anything else, you get out what you put in. As bazz said, crit is hard. But the reason you are here is to get experienced eyes on your work.  That is what we all want. Your own eyes will become more experienced by critiquing others. So the forum is a win-win for writers. We improve by critiquing and by being critiqued. Welcome to the community.


----------



## lala_elianna (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello, fellow newbie! I completely sympathize with your yearning for outside criticism, that's what brought me here as well. Hooray for the Over Analyzers! Hope your time here is productive and insightful.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes! Over analysis is right! The redundant and constant search for gratification on the road to perfection. It's good to meet you ^^ You can call me Beth/Boofy as my friends tend to :3


----------



## Deafmute (Dec 28, 2014)

Boofy said:


> Is that a Ghost in the Shell reference over what I presume is your face? Very pleased if so! Not, that is to say, because I can't see your face. I _mean_ to say that it's one of my favourite anime's. I also love the Mass Effect love in Nemesis' avatar. I can feel the tension building up as I decide my own for the future. /gulp
> 
> *THE SELF CONSTRUCTED PRESSURE IS REAL*
> 
> ...



You caught me, both my user name and that little happy face are references to Catcher in the Rye and Ghost in the shell. Glad you caught it. Always nice to meet another fan.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

It's possibly one of my favourite animes, just below Cowboy Bebop and Chobits. ^^


----------



## Dave Watson (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome Boofy. For your info, the Belgians make beer of many flavours, including cherry. I (sort of) remember a trip to Bruges a couple of years ago where I sampled quite a few...

See you around.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 28, 2014)

Any writer that enjoys Ghost in the Shell has my utmost respect. Have you seen the movies? 

And welcome to the forum! Writing is an intensely personal affair, so I'm betting your family and friends were being over protective of your feelings (or you really are a prodigy). If you have any questions, feel free to ask around. Critique, discuss, lounge around, we got lots here


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

I have! The music for them is beautiful ^^

I feel incredibly welcomed so far and all the analysis of my work has been so helpful and positive. I would venture that if I _am_ a prodigy, that it is all a lot of overblown hooey in any case because I am nothing if not extraordinarily average :3

I hope to see you around the forum anyway!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahem, what I wrote before looked like a backhanded comment -.- 

What I meant to say is that if they did seem to approve completely and utterly, they were probably being overprotective. Still, you have a good deal of skill with the craft (which I've seen firsthand), which may or may not border on progeny


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

Well I'll call off the boys then! ^^ Relax, I didn't see it that way at all. I really appreciate your saying that though, honestly. I came to this forum thinking that I was pretty average. _Now _I feel like I am just a little bit better than average and, with a lot of work and some ruthless revisions, I could actually finish my novel and maybe even be brave enough to seek out a literary agent one day. :3

I only hope that I can improve on what I have already come September. I'm starting an English Language and Literature degree. I am a chef right now you see and as much as I adore cooking, I just can't see myself in such a rowdy kitchen environment for the rest of my life. (Much less glamorous a career than Michel Roux Jr makes it look). Here's to hoping it makes any difference. I only have GCSE levels as far as English qualifications go right now. ;___;


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, Boofy, I am a little late to the welcome party because of extended family commitments, but I am glad you have joined us. Also, while I've never been to Wigan, I've been following your football club for a couple of years now, which is a story for another day.

Anyhow, I've nothing insightful to add after driving for 5 hours and then having a well deserved stiff drink, but I am happy you are here and look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

I've had a lot of late arrivals, all of which I have accepted graciously as any good host ought to. You're arriving _fashionably_ late after all. ^^

It's nice to make your acquaintance. Unfortunately I can't say I am particularly fond of Wigan Football Club but that is because I take issue with the traffic jams outside of my apartment on match days ;3

Enjoy your evening! Hopefully I will see you around the forum.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 28, 2014)

I wondered why people were knocking on my front door... From what I've seen, you have a good imagination and strong ability to paint a scene. Dialogue was a bit stiff, but everyone has something to be working on. No matter how good we get, there will always be someone, somewhere that's gonna be able to write circles around us somehow... or are just automatically better no matter how hard you try *cough* Inkwellmachine *cough*  kidding

You're a culinary grunt too, eh? What sort of fare do you peddle? I worked for an Italian kitchen for a number of years. Characters you meet are hilarious (and mildly psychotic), but you're right. Culinary burns people out and is not something one can easily retire on. I hope you enjoy pursuing the English and Literature degree. It will definitely be a change of pace.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

That I am! We use French classical methods on traditional British fare ourselves. It's all boisterous, loud men in my kitchen, which has given me skin thicker than the soles of Hobbit feet. I am really looking forward to being a student again, hopefully that coupled with the advice I find in all of you will help to relieve some of that rigidity in my writing over time ^^

Also Apex, thank you for the interesting question, I did enjoy actually trying to confine my story to just three sentences. It is very hard to do ;___;


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)




----------

